# Almost died in the bathroom @church



## n2jc2007 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK... This may sound wierd, but I was in the middle of church today, I got a sharp pain in my abdomin and got up to use the rest room. As I entered the bathroom, I almost passed out on the floor. Luckily a woman went in shortly after me and help me find a place to lay down. Anyhow... I found out today that I have IBS w/contenpation. What should I do? My family loves to eat fried junk. Also, I am in college. In college, with a meal plan, we dont have the greatest selections on foods. What kind of food should I eat? At the hospital they just told me foods with fiber... I DONT KNOW WHAT FOODS HAVE FIBER!! Well... if you could help me, that would be great!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

www....com will help with figuring out the diet/fiber stuff.Sometimes abdominal pain can trigger a vasovagal response that can make you faint. That tends to be something that lying down helps pass easily.K.


----------



## UIDancer (Mar 9, 2005)

In general, I think of soluble fiber foods as the starchy, carb ones... potatoes, rice, pasta, carrots, oatmeal, applesauce... The solution I'm trying right now is to always eat soluble fiber first and follow it by insoluble fiber or any other food that is not a trigger food. Though everyone is different, my list of trigger foods include dairy, red meat, caffeine, carbonation, artificial sweetners, fat, and sugar. I haven't completely pin-pointed what works and what doesn't but I think having soluble fiber first has helped. I have an Excel spreadsheet with sol and insol fiber foods and trigger foods if you want me to e-mail it to you. Just lemme know.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 17, 2005)

Oatmeal is a life-saver. If you eat it every morning for breakfast with a big glass of water. Breakfast is good for you and it really helps in getting a BM. I got this from a magazine: "For good measure, add ground flaxseed, containing loads of dietary fiber and essential fatty acids. Even better, flax encourages reluctant bowels." I also add cinnamon to make it a little tastier. Hope that helps some!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Oat-meal 5 minutes not the 20min,that's too irritating.


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey n2jc2007How have you been finding your food balancing is going? It's really a balancing act trying to work out what works and doesn't work for you. Sitting in church when your stomach is bad can be the worst. I myself hate getting up in the middle of things. I hope you are feeling better. The .. website is the best way to go for a guide...


----------

